# Introducing Rottie and Kitty



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I hope you all have some tips for me. We have an adopted 3 y/o Rottie named Tango. He is a love but also a bit of a spaz, as Rotties tend to be. 

Anyhow, a few weeks ago my oldest daughter's fiancee brought her a kitten about 6 month old that he adopted from the shelter. His plan was to keep her at his house until after the wedding but his mom doesn't like cats. So she is at our house.

The problem is that our spazzy Rottie want to go after her. I am fairly certain he just want to play. But he is so big and she is so small that I am scared to let them get to know each other. 

We have been letting him smell her while she is in her crate and lately he has been allowed to get fairly close while on a leash. When we aren't up to training we keep one or the other in the bedroom. We alternate. When she is out then Tango is in my room with me. When he is out Jada (the cat) is in my daughter's room. 

When he is able to get close to her he whines and focuses very intently on her. It is very difficult to distract him unless he thinks we have food. If you try to stand between them he goes goofy trying to see around. lol

Any suggestions? I'd feel terible if Jada got hurt. She is so sweet and lovable. As a side note, my Bordeaux is terrified of her. lol Of course, she is terrified of everything. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

No tips...but I feel ya.
I would be terrified to introduce them.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I recently had very good results with a shock collar when I had a similar problem ... I just quietly waited until the dog focused on the cat, and then let the dog think the cat reached out and stung him. The dog never associated the correction with me -- he thinks cats zap dogs now, and ignores them.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

LOL Brilliant! That is too funny. We may need to give that a try. 

As an update, my Bordeaux decided she is quite fascinated with this new kitty. She perked up and actually went into the living room to check her out! She has only willingly gone into the living room once before. She just keeps amazing us with her progress.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

cygnet's technique may not be a good idea w/ harder breeds. my bulldog was curious but never aggressive toward cats until the neighbor's cat slapped him across the nose. from that point on he was a dedicated cat killer. 
heck even my greyX who is soft as a feather pillow will strangle a cat to death w/o any concern for the clawing he is taking. dumb as he is he's learned the faster he kills them the less he gets ripped. 
it's better that the dog know YOU don't want him messing w/ the cat.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, definitely suit it to the temperment of the dog.

The dog in question is a VERY soft dog -- he's on the timid side, and incredibly intelligent. I figured it would take one or two corrections and he'd decide it wasn't worth it ... 

I also figured he might have stopped chasing cats the moment he got a face full of claws, but I've already had to pay $300 for eye surgery due to kitty claws for a different dog this year and don't particularly want to repeat the bill. The shock collar was cheaper.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, when the large high prey motivated breeds focus on something it isn't usually to play. While they look happy and very anxious to meet the new kitty, it may very well not be to play games. Your first mis management error may be the last for the kitty. 

I am a rabid cat lover so from my point of view I'm not so sure I would recommend keeping the kitten...or the dog....depending on which one you want more. In so many cases a dog that has killed one cat never quite looses the desire....no matter how much training it gets to fix that habit. Since you didn't raise this dog from a baby....you will have no way of knowing what his intentions are until he acts and some are very good at acting uninterested until something triggers the behavior. On the other hand....if you are absolutely positive the dog's intentions are honorable I might risk it. I guess I have seen way too many dead kitties from owner's misunderstanding the intent of their large prey driven dog.

I suspect many will think I am over reacting...and perhaps I am. But as I said above...one mistake managing this situation may have tragic consequences for the kitty.

Willow101


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I don't think you are over reacting at all. The last thing I want is for the cat to get hurt. She is so sweet and lovable and irresistible.  However, I don't see us being able to get rid of either one. The dog is my husband's and he is very attached to him. 

The kitty is my daughter's and her fiance's. Once they get married in September, then kitty will move out. I guess we'll just have to keep the apart until then. It would be easier if we actually had a yard for the dogs. Hopefully we'll actually get to move in the spring. Then we will have a yard for the dogs to play during the day while the cat is in the house free. Of course, we won't just leave them outside, but it will give us a little breathing room.


----------



## CarlieHedges (Oct 8, 2008)

Rottweilers are a wonderful breed for sure. Congratulations on adopting one from the shelter. Every dog is going to be different. I have found that some of my rottweilers (I have 9) are very good from Day 1 with cats. Others have intense prey drive and only see cats as something to chase down and destroy which is simply not acceptable in my home. Since Tango probably has an unknown past it will be hard to know which side of the puzzle he is on. One thing for sure is that you must be the one in charge in the family. Never the dog. I would definitely suggest keeping the kitten and the dog separated at meal time and when your dog is playing with his toys. Otherwise he is leashed to you in the beginning (you are already doing that so good!). Also, you mentioned not having a yard for Tango to play in but there is a simple solution for that: lots of power walks every single day. A tired dog is a very good dog!
Rottweilers are a very intelligent breed and learn quickly. They also get bored quickly if you don't keep them learning something new. Bored dogs make trouble. Enroll him in obedience classes so he gains confidence in himself and your ability to always keep him safe. Tango may grow to be the smartest dog on the block if you let him  I would avoid using an electric collar without having a very good trainer assist you in the beginning. Inappropriate corrections may have a negative effect on his behavior. These are just my opinions. I seem to have a lot these days.

Again, congratulations on welcoming such a great dog into your home and heart.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

We do love Rotties. Our last one had his own cat. Mostly he ignored cats, but he loved one of them. Quite the site. 

Today the kitten go out of the bedroom. My daughter made Tango sit, which he did briefly. He then saw the kitten and got very excited, wagging his stumpy tail and whining. He did NOT go after her. Just kept going from side to side behind the couch, trying to see where the kitty was. She had spotted him and instantly ran and hid under a chair. Then we put Tango in the bedroom so the kitten could have her breakfast. 

So, while the whole incident lasted a very short period of time, I think his response wasn't too bad. He just really looked like he wanted to play. I guess there is hope yet--and still a lot of work.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

So, while the whole incident lasted a very short period of time, I think his response wasn't too bad. He just really looked like he wanted to play. I guess there is hope yet--and still a lot of work. 
__________________

Chasing and killing things is a behavior motivated by prey drive. Prey is not a drive that 'looks' aggressive even though the end result is death to the prey. We see this drive when our dogs chase a ball or when they 'shake' a toy to kill it. Dogs intent on killing in this drive are happy and act like they want to play. They are focused on the prey and could easily look very curious. Hunting dogs use prey drive as do herding dogs. You will not know what the dog's intent is until it gets the kitten. Hopefully he is curious, and nothing more, but I have learned the hard way that caution ....taken to an extreme...is often a far better route to take than assuming they want to play.

Willow101


----------

